# DWade showing off his vertical...



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

"Nuts in your face!"
LOL


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wright looks very frighten LOL.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

hahaha... wade has some crazy jumping skills!


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

found this wallpaper at nba.com


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> "Nuts in your face!"
> LOL


LOL.
seems like wright doesnt want to give wade the ball!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


>


From Gio
Wade: "Nuts in your face!"
Wright: "get those nuts out of my face!"


----------

